# What's your current set up?



## deast1988 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm new to this wanted an idea of what exactly y'all are using as your go to set up.

Bow?
Draw length?
Weight?
Arrow? Length? Weight?
Broadhead? Practice point? 

Just trying to get an idea of y'all's specs? Trying to compare how similar they are to mine.

I picked up a Bear super grizzly #50 at 28 ins and a Goldtip 35/55 with 125gr tip gives me a touch over 500grs of arrow. 

Just trying to get a feel of how it all breaks down. 

So let's see what your using to shoot or carry afield.

Happy Fourth y'all. I'm posting this from my desk at work on this fine day in July.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Jul 4, 2014)

Osage self bow, ~60 pounds

27 inch draw length

34 inch rivercane, about 600 grains with either stone or antler point.

45/50 Cedar arrows, left full length with 160 grain tip(total arrow weight is around 550 grains)

Also 30 inch GT35/55 with 100 grain brass insert, 150 grain tip, and about 30 grains worth of a 2119 aluminum shaft as a footing, total arrow weight is also around 550.


Sounds odd to have so many different arrows, but the stone/antler tips are for hunting/practice, the Cedar is for practice/3d, and the footed carbon are for small game and stumping


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jul 4, 2014)

Sears Recurve (Ben Pearson Cougar I think) 45@28
26"
Gold Tip Warriors 600 spine full length with 325grns on the nose about 480 total weight.
Zwickey 2 blade


----------



## dh88 (Jul 4, 2014)

Martin Savannah 50@28.28" gold tip 35/55 traditional shafts.5" shield cut orange feathers.50 grn brass inserts and 170 grn Zwickey Delta heads


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 4, 2014)

60 inch black widow paii. 

57lbs at 29 inches. I draw to 26. I shoot 28 inch 5575 gold tips withb100 gr brass inserts and 10 gr washers. Tipped with 190 grain tree sharks.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 4, 2014)

Shrew classic hunter 48# at my 26" draw length. 28" carbon express 150's and a 100 grain insert with a 200 grain Ace broadhead for a total of 630 grains.


----------



## stubshaft (Jul 4, 2014)

Howard Hill Wesley Special 53# @ 28", shooting a 30 1/4" GT 1555 with a Treeshark broadhead and 4 X 4" fletch.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 4, 2014)

40# @ 29" home made take down recurve, 30" goldtips blems with a 165g grizzle broadhead!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 4, 2014)

38# Bear Tigercat recurve, cedar arrows with Zwickey Eskimo 125 grain heads file sharpened to perfection. As Fire Marshall Bill used to say:
"a deadly combination!"


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 5, 2014)

Home made straight limbed longbow 55 @ 29". 65/70 Surewood fir with 160 snuffer or Magnus 1. EFA 4 arrow bow quiver.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 5, 2014)

Todd Cook said:


> Home made straight limbed longbow 55 @ 29". 65/70 Surewood fir with 160 snuffer or Magnus 1. EFA 4 arrow bow quiver.



This thread is worthless w out pictures


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 5, 2014)

Factory Camo Super K, 50# @ 28", 30" GT 55/75's, 100 grain inserts and 175 grain VPA Terminators.  EFA strap on quiver, 5 arrow model.  Three under off the shelf.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jul 5, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> This thread is worthless w out pictures



I agree...


----------



## markland (Jul 7, 2014)

Looking mean there DP!  
Hoyt Buffalo
58in
49# at 27in
3-under with KK black glove
Easton Traditional 400 30in with 4-3in shield feathers,100gr insert and 100gr point
Phantom SC 100gr 4bl heads
180 fps with 525gr arrow.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 8, 2014)

I was posing Mark.


----------



## markland (Jul 8, 2014)

Intense!  I like it!  Good luck this season!


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 8, 2014)

Looking good, I've been shooting everyday trying to make groups shrink. And make the arrow hit where I'm looking. It's progress ever how slow it is. But you guys have some sweet set ups. 

We added a widow long bow to the mix. It should be here tomorrow.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 8, 2014)

Osage self bow 59" 54#@28"

Cedar arrows Bear Razor heads 500-540 grains.
 River cane w stone point 450-500 grains


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jul 8, 2014)

1970 Bear Kodiak Hunter 60" 50# @28" GT 3555 Bear razor heads and/or DRT single bevel.


----------



## ddauler (Jul 9, 2014)

67" 48@28 hickory selfbow 29inch tapered cedar arrows various broad heads snuffers, grizzlies, tiger sharks, ribtecs. 125's and 190's.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 9, 2014)

"Mojo" a Homemade R/D longbow. around 48 lbs and 64" long. Gold tip trad arrows and Badger broadheads.525 grain arrow. RC


----------



## RLykens (Jul 12, 2014)

Pronghorn 3 pc R/D long bow 63@28 I draw 27. Goldtip 55/75 cut 29.5" with 300gr up front


----------



## RLykens (Jul 12, 2014)

There are a ton of self bow guys on here wow!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 13, 2014)

This year it will be the 56", 47#, selfmade longcurve, and the selfmade cedar arrows with Treesharks again, about 550Grains. At least to start the season with this set up.

 Also my faithful hunting companion, "the Dodge Logde" , won't be along on the hunts this year. After 220,000 faithful miles, it was time to go. Picked up a "new to me" Jeep, I'll be running on the hunts this year. Guess I'll be sleeping in a tent come early season, instead of in the back of the pickup.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 18, 2014)

Anybody else?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 18, 2014)

im shooting a new setup now... 56@31" I'm pulling 30" horn 3 pice takedown recurve. ill get a picture up in the AM.


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll be breaking in my new Todd Cook straight limb long bow, 68" 52#@30. Warrior 400 spine with 200gr Muzzy SS.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 19, 2014)

Here's a few pictures,
Centaur triple carbon
60" 55lbs@28
Efa 4 arrow strap on
Goldtip 35/55
Centaur big games
[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/1A79716F-9EBB-4954-A719-88A8228DB1E3_zpsxbwbud6g.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Hoyt buffalo
45lbs@28in
Not sure length medium limbs
Abowyer boneheads/muzzy phantoms
[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/20592579-2BB6-4F0F-8AAA-7881EF5D8F13_zpssk7qcrrf.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Widow SA2
58in 57lbs@27in
EFA 4arrow 
Goldtip 35/55 
Treesharks
[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/443A9FDB-42AD-4126-833D-9DD66C192442_zpsa963ycu3.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Waiting on one todo this!
[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/61C27BA5-4A78-40CC-8844-BE9FE9EB5FCD_zpssgwbusse.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 19, 2014)

My set up for this season is a 60" Howard Hill "Tembo-Big Five" 55# @ 25", 45-50# Douglas Fir w/160g Grizzly and 50-55# w/Grizzly 3 Blade Instinct.  I also plan on using my Muddy Hang On with sticks or Woodpecker drill & bolts on most hunts instead of my climber.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 19, 2014)

I want to shoot a Hill style bow some day.


----------



## ddauler (Aug 19, 2014)

Three homemade self bows Red and Brown are Hickory and Yaller one is Black Locust all between 50-56 lbs Cedar and Pine shafts assorted broadheads!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 19, 2014)

Going to stick with the Big Jim Longbow at 64", 48 lbs at 27" with Easton 2016's tipped with 210 grns of land shark, Zwicky No Mercy, and maybe a Woodsman or Snuffer. Got some catchin up to do since I had a big Goose egg last year.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Aug 20, 2014)

I also added a A&H ACS CX long bow 54 @28 62" gold tips 55/75 100 Gr inserts with 125 gr single bevel DRT's to my arsenal since my original post.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 21, 2014)

Osage self bow with snake skin backing 50lbs made by mr Dan Spires . Rivercane arrows  wild turkey feather fletching with hardwood foreshafts with knapped points.


----------



## Finch (Aug 21, 2014)

58" Hoyt Buffalo 48# @ 27"
Beman MFX classic 500 cut to 28"
100 grain insert and 125 grain tip
530 grain arrow at 164 fps.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 21, 2014)

So mighty fine looking hardware fellows. Doug, those selfbows look good!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 21, 2014)

Still tying to decide which I will hunt with, LOL and whether I will mount a quiver on the bow, etc. Can't decide. But I need to soon


----------



## HossBog (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm so new to bow hunting, I barely know wha' I have! But, it's a Bobby Lofton made longbow (or reflex/deflex?) 65#. I have good carbon arrows with practice heads and some kind of hunting heads on different arrows. And, I'm practicing! I figure I'm okay out to about 17 yards, and I'm patient. I'm one of the best (best = loves it!) hunters there is, I just ain't so good at killin'. I'm 65, so figured I'd get a bow with one pound pull per year. Y'all know better. Actually, that's wha' I found that I liked in my price range. I wish it were about 45-53 pounds. Because of heavy pull, I use a loop and shooting trigger, it works good for me.


----------

